# Found the one.



## Jimbobob08 (Jan 1, 2018)

Took awhile but finally found the right place Saturday for my growing family. Offer accepted Sunday. All paperwork dropped off with mortgage broker this morning and no forsee-able issues. 

3bed/1 bath, 1.5 storey. 41 acers total, 1500' on creek/river. 32 acers canadian shield rocky/treed, roughly 9 acers marshy which I think would be easy transition to pasture?.

Closing date may 18, baby due June 9th so we're definitely asking for trouble. Lots to do, will have to list my house in town. Lots to learn too.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

wow congratulations on all counts is your life gonna be a roller coaster or what


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

Oh , to be that young again. Change makes life so much fun and challenging. Good luck and enjoy adventure.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats - don't forget to stop and breathe every once in awhile......


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

How wonderful....!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice how come 3 months for closing?


----------



## Jimbobob08 (Jan 1, 2018)

Fella selling house is moving to Toronto and his new job doesn't start until then. It works for me too, I was in the middle of basement renos and it gives me time to get my house in order, put on market, and hopefully sold before closing date.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Congrats to you and yours!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How exciting, good for you!
It sounds beautiful.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Sounds exciting! 
Congrats on finding the one.


----------

